# frontosa nipped fins



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

Hello, Im noticing that my frontosas are starting to get nipped fins, even the alpha male. I have them in with some Neolamprologus leleupi (The lemon cichlid) and some Julidochromis marlieri. Could it be these little guys doing all this damage? I have never seen the frontosa fight? They are in a 135 with lots of filtration. There is 6 of them. Thank you


----------



## tom_patriot (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes. The leleupi and julies will nip the fronts fins. Most everything except Calvus and Comps can/will nip the fins.


----------



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

should I get rid of them or is this just an adjustment thing?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Binner said:


> should I get rid of them or is this just an adjustment thing?


If you want long trailers on your frontosa (which is one of the attractive attributes of frontosa) - get rid of the nippers.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i would definitely get rid of the nippers.
once they nip them, they would never grow as long.

i even thought of getting rid of some of my alpha and 2 female fronts 
just because they have short fins. 
its always nice to see fronts from you, Russ.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Razzo said:


> Binner said:
> 
> 
> > should I get rid of them or is this just an adjustment thing?
> ...


Razzo, how many male and females fronts do you have in that tank? Do you have any other species in there?


----------



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

I have what is believed to be 2m/4f, it looks like she is being bothered by the other females and not the little guys. She might be the alpha female as she is the only one to hold and is the biggest. Could this be why she is being bothered and should this calm down?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ssondubs said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Binner said:
> ...


There are 2 males & 6 females and they are in a species only 265.


----------



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

I repeat its not the little guys nipping them, it is the other females that are causing the damage! Could it be cause she is the alpha female and thats why they are picking on her? She is the ony one in the tank that has her fins nipped.


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

when i got my mpimbwe my male had really longs trailers and it was beautiful, i had a real aggressive pleco who would chase all my fronts around to the point that they were hanging around the top of the tank, *** sine removed he pleco and his trailers are slowly growing back, but its such a shame....


----------



## Binner (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah that is a shame! *** removed all the little guys and hopefully, that helps!


----------



## revrend (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow i am glad i read this post i have bought a wc Mpimbwe Colony from a great dealer ... 2 males and 4 females ... i was thinking about placeing another fish or 2 inthere but i have now decided to keep it species only ... they will be in Tuesday night via southwest


----------



## cobalt (Mar 16, 2006)

Fronts are best kept by themselves - if you want them to look nice and have long flowing trailers.


----------



## Aaron86 (Jun 2, 2010)

opcorn:


----------

